# Looking for DTG Services



## Sputnick (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello,

I'm new to this business and I'm looking for a service that can print and ship my T-Shirts. I would love to find something like this here in Canada, but, apparently, there are no good companies out there. After long research, I've found PRINTFUL and they are great, but the product is too expensive. So, here is my must have list for the company I need:

-T-Shirts Made in USA or Canada;
-On Demand Service (DTG);
-Able to ship the product direct to my client;
-A better price than PRINTFUL;


I will be using Shopify.

Thank you

Carlos


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

There are a several of us printers on this forum. Also have you googled t-shirt fulfillment companies ?



Sputnick said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to this business and I'm looking for a service that can print and ship my T-Shirts. I would love to find something like this here in Canada, but, apparently, there are no good companies out there. After long research, I've found PRINTFUL and they are great, but the product is too expensive. So, here is my must have list for the company I need:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sputnick (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes, I did, I have even some samples. That's why I'm asking here.


----------

